# Replacement barrel for Rem Model 31?



## CaptCatFish (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if a early Model 870 Remington Wingmaster (or any other manufacturer for that matter) barrel will fit its predecessor, the Model 31 Remington?

I have a Model 31 Remington 16 gauge pump with an improved cylinder choke and would like to have a replacement barrel with a modified choke for mountain grouse hunting. Unfortunately, finding a barrel for the Model 31 Remington in 16 gauge has been impossible so I have wondered if the early 870's had interchangeable barrels with the Model 31.  Thanks for any help or insights you may have.

CaptCatfish


----------



## michaeljt (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry to tell you this but the 31 is not interchangeable with any other. It is in my opinion the finest pump shotgun ever made, much smoother than the model 12 just never as popular.


----------



## eden892 (Feb 5, 2008)

While your Looking if you see a model 31  12 gauge full choke barrel let me know, I'll let you know if I see a 16 ga.


----------



## Gun Docc (Feb 5, 2008)

CaptCatFish said:


> Does anyone know if a early Model 870 Remington Wingmaster (or any other manufacturer for that matter) barrel will fit its predecessor, the Model 31 Remington?
> 
> I have a Model 31 Remington 16 gauge pump with an improved cylinder choke and would like to have a replacement barrel with a modified choke for mountain grouse hunting. Unfortunately, finding a barrel for the Model 31 Remington in 16 gauge has been impossible so I have wondered if the early 870's had interchangeable barrels with the Model 31. Thanks for any help or insights you may have.
> 
> CaptCatfish


 

the two models mentioned are nowhere even close in similarity as far as the barrel fit is concerned as the 31 barrel screws into the receiver while the 870 slides in

a simple fix it to permanently sleeve your existing barrel to a modified


----------

